# Windows 8 Pro, Firefox 23.0.1: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server



## Lexington (Jul 4, 2011)

Good Day All

I have Windows 8 Pro, Firefox 23.0.1.

Firefox frequently cannot connect to some websites, also some sites Flash videos will not work. I have tried disabling Hardware Acceleration and Launching FF in Safe mode and Launched IE10.0.1 to test but the issue persists, so I think it may be W8 and not the browsers.

In Firefox the Error I receive is: 

"Unable to connect" 
"Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.gecrbcredit.com."

In IE10 the Error I receive is: 

"This page can't be displayed"

GEMONEY is obviously one of the sites that has not worked since I started using W8 about 2 weeks ago.

I had thought it was due to the Security of HTTPS but other sites using HTTPS do not have the same issue.

I also tried to connect via IP address with this result:

Pinging GEMONEY [216.74.188.139] with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.

Ping statistics for 216.74.188.139:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss), :banghead:


Any Input is appreciated, thank you! :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Clear the internet cache. How to clear the Firefox cache | Firefox Help
You can also add this site as an exception:
1. Go to *Tools* > *Options* and select the *Privacy* tab. 
2. Click *Cookies* and then click the *Exceptions* button. 
3. Type in the URL you wish to allow, and click the *Allow* button.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Can you list your security software and all auto-starting software, please?


----------



## Lexington (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, busy week!

Thanks SF, cleared the Cache & allowed the site, that site works but now other sites do the same thing.. 

Satrow, my security software is Norton Security Suite 20.4.0.40 and on startup I have the following attached Screenshot from W8 Task Manager, I wanted to get a text log file but I had trouble searching for the software due to this issue.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Open Peerblock and go to List Manager, search all lists for the 'missing' site names. If you find any, you should be able to 'rem' them out (disable them) by adding *;* at the beginning of the entry, save then close. Test again.


----------



## Lexington (Jul 4, 2011)

Strange one, not finding any of the sites within the lists but your on the right path, all my problems go away when I exit Peerblock. I'd prefer it always on, I'll do some further research into the configuration. Thanks Satrow... :thumb:


It is a strange one in that this issue was non-existent for me on Win 7 Ultimate, guess its got something to do with how Win8 is setup.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It may be blocking those sites by IP address blocks, try disabling each list group individually.


----------



## Lexington (Jul 4, 2011)

Now we're making some progress.. I disabled 1 of the 4 available and went through them one by one, the site is accessible when the first list is disabled "P2P" but cannot connect when "P2P" is enabled and any one of the other 4 are disabled. Also the Steam Client is also affected, it cannot view the store web page when "P2P' is enabled.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, you now need to find the IP addresses and rem them out manually, it could be a long job. Once you have the addresses, you could allow them via the block log as they'll come up as you attempt to gain access to that site.

If there's only a few sites, you could do it by trial and error, try to open a site in Firefox, watch the block(s) come up and temporarily allow one IP at a time, test and if it works, make the exception permanent.


----------



## Lexington (Jul 4, 2011)

got it, I'm only showing blocked IP's, so anymore when I get a site I visit regularly I can click on permanently allow. 

Quick Question, do you know any similar Peer-block type software out there?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad you're getting it under control now.

The only current one I know of is based on PeerBlock (can't run them side-by-side), it has a free version that you cannot add lists to ... it's anti-malware based, probably getting most of their updates from MVPHosts, hpHosts and other free sources: Join Bot Revolt| computer protection Pricing Plan


----------



## Lexington (Jul 4, 2011)

great, thank you!


----------

